# Palm Jumeirah & Schools



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I am now living on the Palm in the Shoreline, and am looking for guidance in relation to ideally located schools for my 3yr old daughter from September next year.

Interestingly, I drove off the Palm this morning and noticed school buses picking up the children. Is this standard across all schools?

Any assistance, advice (good or bad) would be very much appreciated.

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

DarrylCox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am now living on the Palm in the Shoreline, and am looking for guidance in relation to ideally located schools for my 3yr old daughter from September next year.
> 
> ...


Hello Darryl,

I know another forum member from Sheffield who lives on the Palm as well!

I think Wellington International in Al Sufouh is the closest school to the Palm. You can find more information on their website: GEMS Wellington International School

A lot of children go to school and back in school buses because parents work full time. This seems to be quite common in Dubai although I could never get my head around it. I walked to school all my life and when I was younger, always had my mum pick me up. Unfortunately, as a mother myself, I am unable to do so because I work full time. 

If you or your wife plan on driving your child to school and picking her up, then the location shouldn't be of much importance. While Wellington has some nice reviews, I do feel that they are a bit overpriced. My son goes to Emirates International School at The Meadows and it's a 15 minute drive from the Palm. He is in KG1 and absolutely loves it.

There is also a sticky on the top of this forum titled "Schools in Dubai" that should help you with your search.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If you or your wife plan on driving your child to school and picking her up, then the location shouldn't be of much importance. While Wellington has some nice reviews, I do feel that they are a bit overpriced. My son goes to Emirates International School at The Meadows and it's a 15 minute drive from the Palm. He is in KG1 and absolutely loves it.


Emirates International at Jumeirah isn't far from the Palm and the Primary School is pretty decent.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Emirates International at Jumeirah isn't far from the Palm and the Primary School is pretty decent.


Yes, it's great but they do not have KG1. They only start from KG2 or so I've been told. Darryl's daughter needs to go to KG1 first and can then move. She's only 3  (adorable age!)


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, it's great but they do not have KG1. They only start from KG2 or so I've been told. Darryl's daughter needs to go to KG1 first and can then move. She's only 3  (adorable age!)


Ah, I didn't know there was a 2 KG levels, I know they do "KG" at EIS-J but what that means I don't know


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Ah, I didn't know there was a 2 KG levels, I know they do "KG" at EIS-J but what that means I don't know


Maybe it's time you had one of your own now SDH  Then you will know. They start at KG1 out here and if Darryl's daughter is over 3 years old when the school year begins in September, she will need to go to KG1 where they teach you how to paint, colour, sing songs. It's too cute! 
My son knows Arabic numbers now!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> *Maybe it's time you had one of your own now SDH  *Then you will know. They start at KG1 out here and if Darryl's daughter is over 3 years old when the school year begins in September, she will need to go to KG1 where they teach you how to paint, colour, sing songs. It's too cute!
> My son knows Arabic numbers now!


Don't go there. 

That sounds like my ideal day,


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*Wellington*



DarrylCox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am now living on the Palm in the Shoreline, and am looking for guidance in relation to ideally located schools for my 3yr old daughter from September next year.
> 
> ...


Hi Darryl - I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Wellington - our son goes there and he is in year 12. We put in an application not long ago and went for a visit and were very impressed by the school. it's facilities and the staff - they couldn't have been more friendly which can be said for some of the others as we called around many schools and quite a few didn't even bother getting back in touch which for me was just rude. I see one of the others has already given you their website - I know they would be delight to show you round if you gave them a call.

Our son catches the school bus and he is 16 and 6'5" tall and he sits next to a tiny wee 5 year old dutch boy I think it is - the school seem to promote a buddy type system so that the older teeneagers look after the younger ones and this seems to work very successfully.

If in doubt at all just give them a call

Best regards
Debra


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's the point of a buddy system on a bus? Or do you mean bully system


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Why?*



Moe78 said:


> What's the point of a buddy system on a bus? Or do you mean bully system


What a stupid, ridiculous, pointless post, that has nothing whatsoever to do with the subject matter at hand. Schooling is one of the biggest relocation issues/concerns for parents, or at least responsible parents. Why do you have to belittle the post with nonsense. Grow up Moe.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ahhh it's just a joke, lighten up! not like your post there was useful either, you didn't even ask a question! plus why do they need a buddy system on a bus? unless you were going on a trip? the two obviously aren't in the same grade!


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> ahhh it's just a joke, lighten up! not like your post there was useful either, you didn't even ask a question! plus why do they need a buddy system on a bus? unless you were going on a trip? the two obviously aren't in the same grade!


If you can't think of a single benefit to having a buddy system, then you must be thick as a brick. Besides the general concept of reassurance, and not having to sit alone for the younger boy, presumably it also teaches the older boy responsibility and guardianship skills. Also, there's nothing to say the buddy system has to stop the moment you step on or off the bus is there. 
I thought your post may have been made in jest, but was about as funny as a broken leg. 
Anyhow, that's all from me on the matter, lest I become one of those annoying people that hijacks a post with some off topic nonsense.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you forum troll, back to the ignore list you go. I can see you winning the popularity contest here.

oh and another reason came to mind, they could be in the same building or close by hence the older kid could watch out for the younger one. Never heard of a buddy system on a school bus other than on trips


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> thank you forum troll, back to the ignore list you go. I can see you winning the popularity contest here.
> 
> oh and another reason came to mind, they could be in the same building or close by hence the older kid could watch out for the younger one. Never heard of a buddy system on a school bus other than on trips


not really another reason....guardianship means, amongst other things, "watch out for..." , so I guess that proves you're at least a bit thick....


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> ahhh it's just a joke, lighten up! not like your post there was useful either, you didn't even ask a question! plus why do they need a buddy system on a bus? unless you were going on a trip? the two obviously aren't in the same grade!


No they aren;t but just think about it your 5 years old on a bus in the mmiddle of a huge city - wouldn't it be nice to know that you have the same person sitting next to you everyday and that they will look after you - remember when you get on that bus you leave you mum/dad behind - it's a big world out there when you are just a wee nipper


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suppose it helps, I mean when I was 5 or whatever I wasn't in a private school so everyone who was in my class was in my neighborhood hence we didn't have buses. Didn't seem like there was a need for a big brother type of system. But when we moved to the gulf that was quite different and I think I did have a "buddy" though it was unofficial. Still that is quite unique, do all schools here have a system like that or something similar?


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

I also live on the Palm and our children go to Gems Wellington, it's an easy commute and a solid curriculum. My wife heads up the parent committee (or some such, I don't really know LOL) ... PM me if you want her contact details, she'd be happy to share her experience with this particular school. Good luck.


----------



## Cass0918 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Darryl!
I have a 2 1/2 yr old daughter and also just moved into Shoreline. I have learned that getting into FS1 is the hardest grade to get into and you most registrations have already opened and are full for 2011. The reason is because the classes are smaller and take siblings of the school first. I would advise you to decide and get on a waiting list ASAP.
I know Wellington accepts 100 children and they already have 180 on the list and will accept in January. 
I have found finding a school very difficult here since there isn't many openings!


----------

